# Help Mods!



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 7, 2016)

I have not been getting an email notifications for anything... is there something different I need to do?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 8, 2016)

Look at the top of this page and find the "User CP" button.
Then look in the left sided pane for "Edit Options".
Then select receive "Email Notifications" in the field titled "Messaging and Notifications" you will see the option to receive or not receive email notifications.

I'm not a mod, but just trying to help you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 8, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> Look at the top of this page and find the "User CP" button.
> Then look in the left sided pane for "Edit Options".
> Then select receive "Email Notifications" in the field titled "Messaging and Notifications" you will see the option to receive or not receive email notifications.
> 
> I'm not a mod, but just trying to help you.



check and check, these were already ticked and I'm not getting emaill notifications on anything ...

Help Mods!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 8, 2016)

Hm.  Check your spam folder?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 8, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Hm.  Check your spam folder?



Nada


----------



## Janet H (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm sorry you are having trouble.  I checked your account and it seems to be configured properly.  You might check to see if you have some filters in place locally that might be directing subscription notices to a spam or promotional folder.  Sometimes if you have accidentally marked mail from us as spam, your provider may filter it before it ever gets to your inbox so you might also check there.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 9, 2016)

I think I found it then Janet.
I saw in my "blocked senders" file
"support@discusscooking.com"
is that it then?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 9, 2016)

Sure sounds like it.  Hope it's resolved, Kgirl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 9, 2016)

... so I did get an email notification about this last post... 
could someone please PM me so I can test that too?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 9, 2016)

So Janet, here's what's strange:
I received an email notice that there was a post made in this thread and then a notice that Dawg PM's me, BUT ... the second post on this thread that I made emailed to my junk folder ... ????


----------



## Janet H (Apr 10, 2016)

Can you find it in your junk folder, open it and move it to your inbox?  That may help.  Our mail comes from discusscooking.com and from socialknowledge.com so you'll need to set up your mail preferences appropriately.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 10, 2016)

So many mahalos


----------

